# Moving and want some advice please



## pcmelia (May 9, 2011)

Hello everyone, our house is on the market in the UK and we will be moving over to Portugal asap, we have a couple of questions.

1. Both myself and my son (who is 7) are disabled, we would love to hear from others who have disabilities in the family. My son has to take medication, will we have to pay for his has he has spina bifida?

2. Hubby says what is the cost of diesel at the moment and is there a good supply of corona, typical and does anyone support spurs, obviously his concerns are of top priority.

3. With schooling we've been home educating over here but Peter our son will be going to school in portugal, so we won't have a certificate would a letter from a tutor do instead?

4. We're coming over in June for a month to look around whilst waiting for our house to sell, we will be staying at Sao Pedro de Moel at a campsite but will probably move about. Anyone want to meet up for a drink or a chat.

5. The areas we like a look of are Sao Martinho, Penela, Obidos, Comibra in particular would like to hear anyones views on them. Thanks and sure we will have lots of questions but it's early in the morning and mind gone blank. Have a good day and look forward to talking/meeting you all.

Anne


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Anne,
I can answer a few of your questions.
1. You will have to pay for some meds but they are subsidised, the meds that are essential tend to be much cheaper.
2. €1.33 a litre, Spurs? I know of one, some Arsenal and a few United.
3. Yes.
4. Sure.
5. I live close to Sao Martinho do Porto, so that would be my area of expertise.
Good luck
James


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Scottish Government: Web page currently unavailable.

this link might help, bit heavy, scroll down to Portugal it is there! but you should probably contact Health service and Social Security for information.
Discount on medication is based on the cost of Generic version of a drug, so if you must take original they cost you more. 

If medical conditions are a concern to you, I would favor Coimbra as it has to best hospital in Portugal, also the countryside and towns to the West of Coimbra are far easier and gentler for access. Penela, Obidos lovely but do you really want towns built on hills?

if drug prices are a concern then pm names to me and I'll ask our Pharmacy


----------



## pcmelia (May 9, 2011)

Thank you the main medicine he takes is Oxybutynin, he's 7 and has spina bifida if they ask. Thanks,


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

pcmelia said:


> Thank you the main medicine he takes is Oxybutynin, he's 7 and has spina bifida if they ask. Thanks,


Did ask, unfortunately doesn't appear on system under that name, they can only help if you tell me ingredients, they can then find it that way.


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Did ask, unfortunately doesn't appear on system under that name, they can only help if you tell me ingredients, they can then find it that way.


Is it Oxybutynin (Ditropan, Lyrinel XL), a medication used to relieve urinary and bladder difficulties?

If so, the website Drugbank DrugBank: Oxybutynin (DB01062) gives the synonyms oxybutynin chloride and oxybutynin hydrochloride, and also the French, Spanish and Latin INN's (International Nonproprietary Names), but not the Portugese.

I _think_ it's "cloridrato de oxibutinina" as a generic medicine and dispensed under the proprietary names Frenurin, Incontinol and Retemic in Portugal.

All this needs to be checked with pharmacists in the UK and Portugal, of course.


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

Wikipedia a good source to find what certain chemicals, etc are in a different langauge. Of course, it's wiki, so you need to double check. But it's a good start: 


Oxybutynin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Oxibutinina ? Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This site might well be useful to you, but you might need Portuguese translation of active ingredients to get a result.
1st price column counter price, 2nd prescription price, 3rd pensioners if pension is below 14x min monthly wage, not sure whether non Portuguese can claim

Medicamentos Genricos


----------

